# NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 7 (5/6) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Suns



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

(7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Suns











Series tied: 3-3
 
<table class="gScGTable" align="center" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td class="gScGHeader" align="center" width="60">*Apr*</td> <td class="gScGHeader" align="center" width="40">







</td> <td class="gScGHeader" align="center" width="165">*Opponent*</td> <td class="gScGHeader" align="center" width="75">*Time*</td> <td class="gScGHeader" align="center" width="90">*TV*</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2" class="gSGRowOdd" align="center"> Sun 23</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center"> <!-- REMOVE THIS CHOOSE BELOW LEAVE @ -->L 107-102 </td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center"> 12:30pm</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center">ABC</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2" class="gSGRowEven" align="center"> Wed 26</td> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="center"> <!-- REMOVE THIS CHOOSE BELOW LEAVE @ -->W 99-93<!-- REMOVE AFTER 10/21/2005 - HM --> </td> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="center"> 7:30pm</td> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="center">TNT</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2" class="gSGRowOdd" align="center"> Fri 28</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center">W 92-99 </td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center"> 7:30pm</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center">ESPN</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2" class="gSGRowEven" align="center"> Sun 30</td> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="center"> W 98-99
</td> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="center"> 12:30pm</td> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="center">ABC</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="gScGHeader" align="center" width="60">* May*</td> <td class="gScGHeader" align="center" width="40">







</td> <td class="gScGHeader" align="center" width="165">*Opponent*</td> <td class="gScGHeader" align="center" width="75">*Time**</td> <td class="gScGHeader" align="center" width="90">*TV*</td> </tr><tr> <td colspan="2" class="gSGRowOdd" align="center"> Tue 2</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center"> <!-- REMOVE THIS CHOOSE BELOW LEAVE @ -->  L 97 - 114http://www.nba.com/suns </td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center"> 7:30pm</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center">TNT</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2" class="gSGRowEven" align="center"> Thu 4</td> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="center">  L 118 - 126  </td> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="center"> 7:30pm</td> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="center">TNT</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2" class="gSGRowOdd" align="center"> Sat 6</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center"> <!-- REMOVE THIS CHOOSE BELOW LEAVE @ --> @ <!-- REMOVE AFTER 10/21/2005 - HM --> Phoenix </td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center">5:30pm</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center">TNT</td></tr></tbody></table>

​ Date: Saturday, May 6th
Time: 5:30 pm



 Starters
<table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">S. Parker</td><td align="center" valign="top">K. Bryant</td><td align="center" valign="top">L. Odom
</td><td align="center" valign="top">L. Walton</td><td align="center" valign="top">K. Brown</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">








</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *8.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *28.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *20.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *11.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *13.7*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">APG *1.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *5.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *12*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *6.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *6.8*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">SPG *2*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *6.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *5.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *1.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> FG% *.582*</td></tr></tbody> </table>​ 
​ <table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">S.Nash </td><td align="center" valign="top">R.Bell </td><td align="center" valign="top">J.Jones </td><td align="center" valign="top">S.Marion </td><td align="center" valign="top">B.Diaw </td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *23.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *11.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *5.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *18.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *17.8*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">APG *9.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *2*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *3.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *9.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *5.8*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">3P% *.387*</td><td align="center" valign="top">3P% *.429*</td><td align="center" valign="top">3P% *.364*</td><td align="center" valign="top">FG% *.442*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *5.5*</td></tr></tbody> </table> 

Reserves
<table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">B. Cook</td><td align="center" valign="top">D. George</td><td align="center" valign="top">S. Vujacic</td> </tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td> </tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *6*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *6.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *5.2*</td></tr></tbody> </table> ​ <table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">L.Barbosa </td><td align="center" valign="top">T.Thomas </td><td align="center" valign="top">E.House </td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *10.5* </td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *16.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *2*</td></tr></tbody> </table> 

Lakers vs the Suns in 2005-2006 Regular Season:

 L 112 - 122 
 L 93 - 106
 L 96 - 107 
 W 109 - 89 


<table class="tablehead" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1"><tbody> <tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">NAME</td><td width="5%">GP</td><td width="5%">GS</td><td width="6%">MIN</td><td width="6%">PTS</td><td width="5%">OFF</td><td width="5%">DEF</td><td width="5%">TOT</td><td width="5%">AST</td><td width="5%">STL</td><td width="5%">BLK</td><td width="5%">TO</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>K. Bryant</nobr></td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>40.5</td><td class="sortcell">42.5</td><td>1.0</td><td>4.5</td><td>5.5</td><td>3.8 </td><td>1.75</td><td>0.00</td><td>2.5</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>L. Odom</nobr></td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>42.0</td><td class="sortcell">17.3</td><td>2.0</td><td>10.5</td><td>12.5</td><td>6.0 </td><td>0.50</td><td>0.75</td><td>3.0</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>S. Parker</nobr></td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>36.5</td><td class="sortcell">14.8</td><td>1.0</td><td>3.0</td><td>4.0</td><td>3.0 </td><td>2.00</td><td>0.75</td><td>1.0</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>C. Mihm</nobr></td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>18.0</td><td class="sortcell">6.5</td><td>1.5</td><td>2.5</td><td>4.0</td><td>0.5 </td><td>0.00</td><td>0.00</td><td>0.0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>D. George</nobr></td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>23.3</td><td class="sortcell">5.3</td><td>1.5</td><td>3.0</td><td>4.5</td><td>0.8 </td><td>1.75</td><td>0.25</td><td>1.0</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>K. Brown</nobr></td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>18.3</td><td class="sortcell">5.0</td><td>1.3</td><td>3.5</td><td>4.8</td><td>0.5 </td><td>0.25</td><td>0.25</td><td>1.3</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>L. Walton</nobr></td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>22.3</td><td class="sortcell">4.7</td><td>0.7</td><td>4.3</td><td>5.0</td><td>3.0 </td><td>1.33</td><td>0.33</td><td>1.3</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>B. Cook</nobr></td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>11.5</td><td class="sortcell">3.8</td><td>0.3</td><td>2.3</td><td>2.5</td><td>0.8 </td><td>0.25</td><td>0.25</td><td>0.8</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>S. Vujacic</nobr></td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>19.8</td><td class="sortcell">2.8</td><td>0.3</td><td>2.0</td><td>2.3</td><td>1.0 </td><td>0.25</td><td>0.00</td><td>1.0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>J. Jackson</nobr></td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>9.5</td><td class="sortcell">1.5</td><td>0.0</td><td>0.5</td><td>0.5</td><td>0.0 </td><td>0.00</td><td>0.00</td><td>0.5</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>A. McKie</nobr></td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>9.0</td><td class="sortcell">1.0</td><td>0.0</td><td>1.5</td><td>1.5</td><td>1.0 </td><td>0.00</td><td>0.00</td><td>0.0</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>A. Bynum</nobr></td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>3.0</td><td class="sortcell">0.0</td><td>1.0</td><td>0.0</td><td>1.0</td><td>0.0 </td><td>0.00</td><td>1.00</td><td>0.0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>R. Turiaf</nobr></td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>4.0</td><td class="sortcell">0.0</td><td>0.0</td><td>1.0</td><td>1.0</td><td>0.0 </td><td>0.00</td><td>0.00</td><td>0.0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">TOTALS</td><td>4</td><td>---</td><td>---</td><td class="sortcell">102.5</td><td>9.0</td><td>36.0</td><td>45.0</td><td>20.0</td><td>7.75</td><td>2.75</td><td>11.8</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">OPPONENTS</td><td>82</td><td>---</td><td>---</td><td class="sortcell">96.9</td><td>10.9</td><td>29.3</td><td>40.1</td><td>21.1</td><td>6.54</td><td>4.32</td><td>13.4</td></tr></tbody></table>

<table class="tablehead" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1"><tbody><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">NAME</td><td width="5%">GP</td><td width="5%">GS</td><td width="6%">MIN</td><td width="6%">PTS</td><td width="5%">OFF</td><td width="5%">DEF</td><td width="5%">TOT</td><td width="5%">AST</td><td width="5%">STL</td><td width="5%">BLK</td><td width="5%">TO</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>S. Marion</nobr></td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>40.8</td><td class="sortcell">23.3</td><td>2.8</td><td>9.3</td><td>12.0</td><td>0.8 </td><td>2.00</td><td>2.25</td><td>1.8</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>S. Nash</nobr></td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>35.0</td><td class="sortcell">18.0</td><td>0.0</td><td>5.3</td><td>5.3</td><td>12.3 </td><td>2.00</td><td>0.00</td><td>4.0</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>R. Bell</nobr></td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>39.3</td><td class="sortcell">14.7</td><td>0.7</td><td>3.0</td><td>3.7</td><td>2.7 </td><td>0.67</td><td>0.67</td><td>0.3</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>L. Barbosa</nobr></td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>31.3</td><td class="sortcell">14.5</td><td>0.5</td><td>1.8</td><td>2.3</td><td>4.3 </td><td>0.50</td><td>0.00</td><td>2.0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>E. House</nobr></td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>17.5</td><td class="sortcell">11.3</td><td>0.0</td><td>1.0</td><td>1.0</td><td>0.5 </td><td>0.25</td><td>0.00</td><td>0.5</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>J. Jones</nobr></td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>23.8</td><td class="sortcell">10.3</td><td>1.0</td><td>3.5</td><td>4.5</td><td>0.0 </td><td>0.50</td><td>0.00</td><td>0.3</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>N. Tskitishvili</nobr></td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>16.0</td><td class="sortcell">9.0</td><td>2.0</td><td>3.0</td><td>5.0</td><td>2.0 </td><td>0.00</td><td>0.00</td><td>0.0</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>B. Diaw</nobr></td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>33.3</td><td class="sortcell">8.5</td><td>2.3</td><td>5.3</td><td>7.5</td><td>6.5 </td><td>0.25</td><td>0.50</td><td>1.8</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>T. Thomas</nobr></td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>18.0</td><td class="sortcell">4.5</td><td>0.5</td><td>1.5</td><td>2.0</td><td>0.5 </td><td>0.00</td><td>0.00</td><td>0.0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>B. Grant</nobr></td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>12.0</td><td class="sortcell">3.0</td><td>0.0</td><td>3.0</td><td>3.0</td><td>1.0 </td><td>0.00</td><td>0.00</td><td>0.5</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>P. Burke</nobr></td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>8.0</td><td class="sortcell">0.0</td><td>0.0</td><td>0.0</td><td>0.0</td><td>0.0 </td><td>0.00</td><td>0.00</td><td>1.0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">TOTALS</td><td>4</td><td>---</td><td>---</td><td class="sortcell">106.0</td><td>8.3</td><td>33.3</td><td>41.5</td><td>25.5</td><td>5.50</td><td>3.75</td><td>10.5</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">OPPONENTS</td><td>82</td><td>---</td><td>---</td><td class="sortcell">102.8</td><td>12.5</td><td>33.4</td><td>45.9</td><td>18.9</td><td>7.21</td><td>3.44</td><td>14.3</td></tr></tbody></table>
​


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

I fully believe Lakers will win this one. :clap:


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*LA Times - J.A. Adande * 










Well, I can't say there's no way the Lakers win Game 7 in Phoenix. Not after I spent all day Thursday saying there's no way there will be a Game 7 in Phoenix.

If the Suns could overcome the daunting tasks of playing without starting guard Raja Bell and having Dick Bavetta officiate a game in which the NBA would benefit from the home team's winning, then the Lakers have a chance to beat the overwhelming odds that favor home teams in Game 7.

A chance. Not a big chance, but a chance.

"It could happen," Lamar Odom said. "Sports … anything can happen."

Start with the one thing the Lakers have in their favor: the best playoff road performer of this era.

"Whatever the game demands, Kobe's going to rise to the occasion," Phil Jackson said.

Combine that with the knowledge that the Lakers played well enough to win in two of the previous three games at US Airways Center, and there's the wick and wax for the candle of hope burning in Laker Land.

http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp-adande6may06,1,7289414.column?coll=la-headlines-sports


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

We'll have a chance if Smush gets started as well as Kwame staying out of foul trouble. Of Course Odom and Bryant have to do their thing, but Smush and Kwame are the key.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 7 (5/6) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

Win or Go Home!


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 7 (5/6) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

In order for the Lakers to win this game they CANNOT have another quarter in which they turn the ball over seemingly every other possesion and they need to stop giving the suns a parade to the freethrow-line. The last thing you allow a shooter is a chance to get his groove going at the line. Once he does that, doesnt matter how well you play, your not gonna win.

And stop leaving Smush on an island with Diaw, double team and rotate.

Defense(Good denfense) and good decsions will win this game, and maybe a whole lotta heart.


GOOOOOOOO LLAAAAAKEEESHHHOOOWWW :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: 

And make some freethrows, yeesh!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 7 (5/6) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

Offense is perfect. Stop the turn overs thats it.

It's all about the defense... If they are scoring 30 or more a quarter it's over before it started.. Lakers must hold them under 100 for the final score if they want a chance in hell at beating them. 

If the lakers are not going to win, which i feel they wont.. At least make it a GOOD game and try on both ends of the floor... 

Smush might be pathetic, but these last two games showed you just how important he is to the lakers to be present in some form or the other. Hopefully he wakes the hell up.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Memories of the 1993 playoffs still haunt me.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

This is gonna be a stressfull game for me to watch. Lakers gotta dig deep and play almost perfect flawless basketball. Hit every basket, no turnovers, play hard smart defense. This is where Kobe & Phil shine and take this team to the next level in the playoffs!

I believe it can be done...


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Ghiman said:


> This is gonna be a *stressfull* game for me to watch. Lakers gotta dig deep and play almost perfect flawless basketball. Hit every basket, no turnovers, play hard smart defense. This is where Kobe & Phil shine and take this team to the next level in the playoffs!
> 
> I believe it can be done...


Seriously. I get so into these games. And it's just tough playing a team like the Suns who can go on a 10-0 run at any second because they chuck up so many threes.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

I havent been this nervous about a Laker game since the 02 WCF game 7. DAMN DAMN DAMN I HATE THIS FEELING!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Defense is the key.....

I believe.......


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 7 (5/6) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

I can feel it, coming...back again
*Like a rollin, thunder chasing the wind*
Forces brewin, from the center of the earth again

I CAN FEEL IT!


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Lakers have a good chance to win. As long as they stick to their game plan, play hardnose defense and keep their composure. They definitely lost their composure in Game 6, which led to far too many turnovers. They must improve on their defensive rotation, as the Suns have had too many uncontested layups and treys...even in the three games we won.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Lakers got this! Just hope Kobe sticks to gameplan, and not try and think he needs to prove something to Bell.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

I am having bad feeling about tonights game. Lakers will be embarrassed tonight like never before.
We blew 2 chances to close them and lesson should be learned. This will be first loss for PJ in first round playoff series. Its Karma. Who can escape from it?


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 7 (5/6) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

HEY PUCKING LAKER losers get your freaking heads together and WIN one for GOD SAKE. You guys are getting run over like a bunch of SISSSSSSIES.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

is the game started? I dont have TV.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 7 (5/6) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

Alright guys, the game is coming on. Much love to TNT for the excellent visual presentation. May the best team win (the Lakers).


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 7 (5/6) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

They need to calm down.. They look nevous.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 7 (5/6) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

Good start..... :curse:


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Lakers are playing like scary chikens. TO I guess


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 7 (5/6) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

lol 10 point lead in 4 minutes to play. Jesus guys..... Can you at least attempt to play defense for one quarter of this game?


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 7 (5/6) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

ouch. 16-6, we knew we had to weather the storm. But still.... 16-6. ouch.

Nash killing it already.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

madskillz1_99 said:


> Seriously. I get so into these games. And it's just tough playing a team like the Suns who can go on a 10-0 run at any second because they chuck up so many threes.


What was that I said? 10-0 run in the first quarter. Sheesh.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 7 (5/6) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

uke:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 7 (5/6) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

Ahahhahah Smush Ahhahahahhahahahhahahahhaa


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 7 (5/6) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

Lol this team is pathetic. They haven't made one single adjustment on the defensive end.

It's over.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 7 (5/6) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

I feel a little sick. 

If we can't defend even the pick and roll.... not gonna be a fun night.

It's not over yet, of course not. But I definitely DO feel a little sick.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 7 (5/6) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

Wow, I know kawme has bad hands.. But how much of that has to be mental.. I mean the guy can't catch ANYTHING!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 7 (5/6) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

%^CK!!!! How many easy shots inside are we gonna miss!? Aaaargh.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 7 (5/6) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

Instead of the Lakers abusing the Suns weak front court. The suns are exploiting our weak front court. HAHAHAHHA


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 7 (5/6) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

Seriously...what happened to our game plan? I mean the SUNS are playing good defense all of a sudden...


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 7 (5/6) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

WTF? If Kwame can't make 2 foot jump hooks over smaller guys. We lose. No chance. This is ridiculous. Kobe is gonna have to try to score every possession soon. And if he's not hot we'll be down by 20+ in a sec....


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 7 (5/6) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

Lakers have come out with no heart. No energy, No hustle. Suns deserve to whoop their ***.


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 7 (5/6) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*



CDRacingZX6R said:


> Wow, I know kawme has bad hands.. But how much of that has to be mental.. I mean the guy can't catch ANYTHING!!!!!!!!!!!


He needs to spend the whole offseason doing old school gloved-catching drills...


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Game plan??? They look so confused and pathetic...especially on defense. If they continue to play like this...they deserve to lose.


----------



## West44 (Jun 29, 2005)

Kobe can't get free and the other guys can't shoot. Kwame and Smush pls sit down. Masochistic to watch the rest of this?...its got ugly potential.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 7 (5/6) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

Do we realize that we are down by SEVENTEEN points? I would hate to see the stats on how many teams have come from 17 behind to beat the Suns in phoenix.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 7 (5/6) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*



upsanddowns said:


> Seriously...what happened to our game plan? I mean the SUNS are playing good defense all of a sudden...



lol there is no game plan. Phil is too old to make adjustments. Put Bynum abd Turiaf in the Game


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 7 (5/6) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

lol.. Suns are on pace to hit 140 points tonight. HAHAH


----------



## Cormegadadon (May 1, 2006)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 7 (5/6) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*



Unique said:


> Lakers have come out with no heart. No energy, No hustle. Suns deserve to whoop their ***.




the laker team is in experience. kwame brown lamar odom smush parker brian cook walton.

george and kobe is only players who played in a game seven. this was going to happen. suns took back the momentum back in 5. this game will be over in the 2nd qt. 

no one to blame all you can do is build and learn from this failure. they might have choked but at least they push the suns to seven games.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 7 (5/6) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

Jumpshot time.


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 7 (5/6) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

We're playing to lose thats why


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 7 (5/6) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

3 straight layups for Barbosa. nice.


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 7 (5/6) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

Offseason Offseason Offseason Offseason

Trade Trade Trade Trade Trade Trade Trade

Draft Draft Draft Draft Draft Draft Draft


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

So far, this is one of the most pathetic efforts I've seen. Giving up layups, open shots, foul a 3-point shooter...maybe this is a setup!


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 7 (5/6) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

if yall going to foul, foul them hard. if you going to drive, charge them out. Suns are pack with softies GOD DAMMIT.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 7 (5/6) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*



spiraling said:


> if yall going to foul, foul them hard. if you going to drive, charge them out. Suns are pack with softies GOD DAMMIT.


Yep. Softies that freelance to the hole for layup drills all night. on our heads.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 7 (5/6) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

I'm not about to call out a hall of fame coach here. But did PJ teach these guys how to defend the pick and roll? We've had all year..... 

Oh yeah, and I hate Raja Bell with a deep passion.


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 7 (5/6) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

Foul them dammit. stop with all the touch and sissies fouls. where the hell is your stupid elbow on Diaw kwame? Where the hell is your elbow to miller's throat?


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

It looks like it will be the Suns versus Kobe...because nobody else wants to play.


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 7 (5/6) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

Kobe is shooting hot as hell right now (6-8 or 7-9, I believe), if the Suns outplay us for too much longer...Phil should go ahead and give him the green light to let it go...


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 7 (5/6) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

Smush!!! just make one shot dude! You can do it! get it going and then start taking Nash off the dribble. Because of Smush's ineptness we have been completely unable to exploit Nash's piss poor defense. sigh....


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 7 (5/6) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*



ClayVTrainum said:


> Kobe is shooting hot as hell right now (6-8 or 7-9, I believe), if the Suns outplay us for too much longer...Phil should go ahead and give him the green light to let it go...


Problem is that we always lose when Kobe is our only source of offense. Kwame needs to get more touches in the inside. Odom needs to drive it in more instead of shooting retarded 3's. Smush...god that guy can't buy a shot, but he's doing well on the defensive end.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

The only player in this team with 3 championship ring happens to be the hungriest player keeping the Lakers tonight from being eliminated tonight...thats sad.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Come on man! how can we play a game when the other PG doesn't even have to guard our PG when he has the ball in his hands at the 3 point line?


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 7 (5/6) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

Forget it...it's over. Can't defend the paint or 3pt line if their lives depended on it.


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 7 (5/6) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

Give Up Everyone?


----------



## Cormegadadon (May 1, 2006)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 7 (5/6) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*



KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> The only player in this team with 3 championship ring happens to be the hungriest player keeping the Lakers tonight from being eliminated tonight...thats sad.



what you expect these players are in experience against a great team that has re capture their momentum???? 

kobe is going to show up the rest are not. they don't know what a game seven is about no way phil could prepare them for this. they already lost two games straight and lost their confidence.


many people saw this outcome. the lakers can only build of this lost.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 7 (5/6) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

Welp, put a fork in em...


That was the most pathetic defense Ive ever seen... I mean... No help defense.. No transition... How about that last fastbreak... They totally didnt even try to come back and stop the suns from scoring. They should be ashamed of the way they played... Its one thing to not win, but to get blown out by poor effort? Most horrendous loss in franchise history... Right here.. 3-1, to going fishing.


----------



## Cormegadadon (May 1, 2006)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 7 (5/6) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*



CDRacingZX6R said:


> Welp, put a fork in em...
> 
> 
> That was the most pathetic defense Ive ever seen... I mean... No help defense.. No transition... How about that last fastbreak... They totally didnt even try to come back and stop the suns from scoring. They should be ashamed of the way they played... Its one thing to not win, but to get blown out by poor effort? Most horrendous loss in franchise history... *Right here.. 3-1, to going fishing.*



those pics should be funny they should add jack nick. he should be in one photo.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Lakers still have a shot, especially if Nash is hurt. If they can cut it down to single digits going into 4th, they have a shot.

It's not looking good though... need to step up on defense.


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 7 (5/6) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*



CDRacingZX6R said:


> Welp, put a fork in em...
> 
> 
> That was the most pathetic defense Ive ever seen... I mean... No help defense.. No transition... How about that last fastbreak... They totally didnt even try to come back and stop the suns from scoring. They should be ashamed of the way they played... Its one thing to not win, but to get blown out by poor effort? Most horrendous loss in franchise history... Right here.. 3-1, to going fishing.


So i take it that this is the last laker game you'll ever watch?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 7 (5/6) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

I wonder if Luke Walton and Kwame Brown's butts hurt after getting raped so hard.

Phil got this team as far as he could, but in the end we lost because Kupchak didn't put the right players around Kobe.

Who are we kidding? Did we honestly expect Smush Parker and Luke Walton to get us this far? Those two are horrible. It's a testament to how good Jackson is that they were even in the position to be able to collapse.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 7 (5/6) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*



Eternal said:


> Lakers still have a shot, especially if Nash is hurt. If they can cut it down to single digits going into 4th, they have a shot.
> 
> It's not looking good though... need to step up on defense.


He's not hurt at all, he was just putting on a little act to get some sympathy votes.


----------



## Cormegadadon (May 1, 2006)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 7 (5/6) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*



Damian Necronamous said:


> I wonder if Luke Walton and Kwame Brown's butts hurt after getting raped so hard.
> 
> Phil got this team as far as he could, but in the end we lost because Kupchak didn't put the right players around Kobe.
> 
> Who are we kidding? Did we honestly expect Smush Parker and Luke Walton to get us this far? Those two are horrible. It's a testament to how good Jackson is that they were even in the position to be able to collapse.




ron artest traded is something the lakers should have made now looking back.


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 7 (5/6) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

at this rate we should just put 4 power forwards in there with kobe. Let kobe do everything and the rest rebound. also we wouldn't have to worry about under the basket.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 7 (5/6) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

(sighhh) I hope this is not the end of Kwame. We know he is a little mentally weak....


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 7 (5/6) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

Ok, we have to be real here guys. This is GAME 7, an absolutely crucial moment, and we have Parker, Walton and Turiaf on the floor. Come on now, this is THE NBA!! What do we expect to happen!?


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 7 (5/6) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

This is what I stayed home for!!? We're gonna be down 30 in a sec....


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 7 (5/6) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

TV OFF I'll turn it back on in 20mins


----------



## Izlar (Nov 13, 2002)

You know, i thought the lakers might get some calls this game because the league wanted a La Vs. La series, but I just realized something. The NBA cannot let the MVP(Nash) lose this game and and lose in the first round. They dont want to be be in the position of watching their handpicked MVP lose in the first round. How many MVP's teams have lost in the first round before? I cannot recall any, but correct me if im wrong. It would show that they made a bad choice at MVP if the he lost in the first round. THe calls have been obviously one sided and this is clearly why.


----------



## Cormegadadon (May 1, 2006)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 7 (5/6) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*



Izlar said:


> You know, i thought the lakers might get some calls this game because the league wanted a La Vs. La series, but I just realized something. The NBA cannot let the MVP(Nash) lose this game and and lose in the first round. They dont want to be be in the position of watching their handpicked MVP lose in the first round. How many MVP's teams have lost in the first round before? I cannot recall any, but correct me if im wrong. It would show that they made a bad choice at MVP if the he lost in the first round. THe calls have been obviously one sided and this is clearly why.




thats a weak excuse the lakers basically choked. don't give this team no excuse. they were up 3-1 and allow the suns to come back.

the nba would profit more from kobe remaining in the playoff because he is the talk about player hated or loved.

he also gives you ratings. something the suns don't do. the lakers basically choked. no conspiracy here.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Odom,Smush and Kwame should all commit suicide for what they have done tonight


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 7 (5/6) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

yeah calls have been one sided but the Lakers sucking does not help the cause....
horrible game, 3 chances to close them out....and nothing..... :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: like i said, the Lakers just eliminated themselves and the Clippers from they playoffs...


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 7 (5/6) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

Game Over. The better team won, time to improve for next year...


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 7 (5/6) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

Don't worry...The Clippers will definitely beat the Suns. They actually have an answer down low with Kaman and Brand. 

Lakers are pathetic. Legarthic from beginning to end.


----------



## Cormegadadon (May 1, 2006)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 7 (5/6) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

wow a whole three months to hear how lebron is a better player than kobe because of his team advance.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 7 (5/6) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

not to mention people talking smack about "this is why Nash won the MVP" blah blah **** 

and yeah people on LeBrons jock will just love this ....


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

Besides Kobe, the rest of our guys are so mentally weak. Just 6 days ago we came off our best win of the season, but look at what's happening now.


----------



## Cormegadadon (May 1, 2006)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 7 (5/6) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*



mang said:


> Besides Kobe, the rest of our guys are so mentally weak. Just 6 days ago we came off our best win of the season, but look at what's happening now.



momentum and experience lakers have neither


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 7 (5/6) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*



upsanddowns said:


> Don't worry...The Clippers will definitely beat the Suns. They actually have an answer down low with Kaman and Brand.
> 
> Lakers are pathetic. Legarthic from beginning to end.


yeah thats what ive been optimistic on recently...their inside presence...and how much damage the Lakers did using that strategy..but we have an all-star in Elton hmm...im just being negative cuz i dont want to get my hopes up then have them crushed if the Suns sweep or something like that hahah a

the bigger the heartbreak


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 7 (5/6) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

What's really sad is that the Lakers have attempted for FGA's...69 to 58.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 7 (5/6) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

I'm glad I was expecting this. Next year, I want to see Mike James as our PG and some shooters on this team.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 7 (5/6) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

I feel bad for Kobe. He will say all the right things, i.e. that this is a learning experience for a young team and yada yada (which I suppose it is), but still, you know he has gotta be PISSED. Not ONE of his teammates showed up tonight. wow.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 7 (5/6) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

Why only 3 FGA's for Kobe in the 2nd half?


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

Heartbreaking.

I can't think of any other words to describe.

But I am expecting the Lakers to be very strong next year.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Well it's been a good series I guess... and Lakers need to answer some problems in the offseason with their roster.

Hopefully we find a better PG in the offseason, and have Smush come off the bench.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 7 (5/6) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

How the hell do they just continue to miss layups? This makes no sense.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 7 (5/6) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

Heartless team. I'm done with watching the game for awhile.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 7 (5/6) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*



Eternal said:


> Well it's been a good series I guess... and Lakers need to answer some problems in the offseason with their roster.
> 
> Hopefully we find a better PG in the offseason, and have Smush come off the bench.


Off the bench? Hell no...I want this guy out of here. Coming off the bench won't make him any better...he'll still brick shots. The guy's a loser.


----------



## Cormegadadon (May 1, 2006)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 7 (5/6) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*



madskillz1_99 said:


> Why only 3 FGA's for Kobe in the 2nd half?



he gave up he knows this game is over and know no shooting explosion will save them


so now he is going to prove to the world this lost is not on him by showing how horrible his team is not taking shots and passing the ball. he knows the game is over. he might as well go sit on the bench with phil if he wants to give instructions.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 7 (5/6) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*



sherako said:


> Heartless team. I'm done with watching the game for awhile.


Not really heartless. Just young, untalented, and nervous.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 7 (5/6) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

Wow, I really should have been out drinking tonight. What a disaster. 

Gotta try to look for some positives, we weren't supposed to be in this series, maybe weren't supposed to make the playoffs. 

We MUST make some roster moves, we need better personnel, no other way to slice it.


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 7 (5/6) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

And so...the Vultures circle overhead

It didnt want to see it end like this, but to be honest with you, (if anyone bothering anymore to read)
watching this game was easy, the hard part is gonna have to have this whole thing shoved down my throat...and people arent gonna let this go for awhile....


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 7 (5/6) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*



City_Dawg said:


> And so...the Vultures circle overhead
> 
> It didnt want to see it end like this, but to be honest with you, (if anyone bothering anymore to read)
> watching this game was easy, the hard part is gonna have to have this whole thing shoved down my throat...and people arent gonna let this go for awhile....


Nah, just take it in stride man. What is there to shove down our throats? The Suns have a way better team than we do. That's all. We managed to win 3 games by playing incredibly careful basketball (and even then, we had to steal one). There is nothing to be "ashamed" about here. We need better players on our team!


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

The Lakers were never in this game. Sure, they are young and inexperienced, and the Suns got off to a hot start...but some blame has to be put on PJ. He did a pretty good job this year with this group of misfits...but the last three games he did nothing.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 7 (5/6) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

Even Pat Burke schools the Lakers. :rofl:


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

ceejaynj said:


> The Lakers were never in this game. Sure, they are young and inexperienced, and the Suns got off to a hot start...but some blame has to be put on PJ. He did a pretty good job this year with this group of misfits...but the last three games he did nothing.


Nah. You can only do so much man. 

PJ can't make Kwame catch balls, PJ can't make Kwame make layups. 

PJ can't make Smush make shots, PJ can't make Smush stay in front of Nash.

PJ can't make Walton be an NBA starter (in the last 3 games, we saw what he really is)

We need more weapons, better players.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 7 (5/6) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*



Damian Necronamous said:


> How the hell do they just continue to miss layups? This makes no sense.



i think the more important question is "How The Hell Do They Continue To Allow layups"
that was a trend the whoooooole series, no one even put a hand up at times horrible D....
its no surprise they shoot like 90% hahah when its not a layup for the Suns its a 3
:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Sorry guys I know how it feels getting blown out in game 7(Rockets vs Mavs), atleast yall can still beat the suns with the clipps. And I dont think there needs to be too many changes during the offseason the lakers just some more experience and this was good for them. You all will be allright next year dont worry.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 7 (5/6) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

<table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td valign="top"> <table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td style="padding: 7px 0px 0px;" align="left"><table class="lakersBar" align="center" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="99%"><tbody><tr><td colspan="15" class="playerStatTitle" style="padding-left: 5px; text-transform: uppercase;" height="20">Los Angeles Lakers</td></tr></tbody></table> <table class="pTitle" style="border-collapse: collapse;" border="1" bordercolor="#d2dbe7" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="312" width="620"> <tbody><tr align="center" bgcolor="#d2dbe7" height="12"><td colspan="3" align="center"> </td><td colspan="3" align="center">Field Goals</td><td colspan="3" align="center">Rebounds</td><td colspan="6" align="center"> </td></tr> <tr align="center" bgcolor="#d2dbe7" height="12" valign="middle"><td align="center"> </td><td align="center">pos</td><td align="center">min</td><td align="center">fgm-a</td><td align="center">3pm-a</td><td align="center">ftm-a</td><td align="center">off</td><td align="center">def</td><td align="center">tot</td><td align="center">ast</td><td align="center">pf</td><td align="center">st</td><td align="center">to</td><td align="center">bs</td><td align="center">pts</td></tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0040500157-1" align="left">S. Parker</td>  <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0040500157-1" align="center">G</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0040500157-1" align="center">36:10</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0040500157-1" align="center">4-13</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0040500157-1" align="center">1-6</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0040500157-1" align="center">0-0</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0040500157-1" align="center">3</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0040500157-1" align="center">2</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0040500157-1" align="center">5</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0040500157-1" align="center">4</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0040500157-1" align="center">3</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0040500157-1" align="center">3</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0040500157-1" align="center">3</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0040500157-1" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0040500157-1" align="center">9</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0040500157-2" align="left">K. Bryant</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0040500157-2" align="center">G</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0040500157-2" align="center">43:06</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0040500157-2" align="center">8-16</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0040500157-2" align="center">4-8</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0040500157-2" align="center">4-5</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0040500157-2" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0040500157-2" align="center">4</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0040500157-2" align="center">4</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0040500157-2" align="center">1</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0040500157-2" align="center">4</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0040500157-2" align="center">0</td>  <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0040500157-2" align="center">3</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0040500157-2" align="center">1</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0040500157-2" align="center">24</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0040500157-3" align="left">L. Walton</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0040500157-3" align="center">F</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0040500157-3" align="center">32:14</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0040500157-3" align="center">6-13</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0040500157-3" align="center">2-3</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0040500157-3" align="center">2-2</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0040500157-3" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0040500157-3" align="center">5</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0040500157-3" align="center">5</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0040500157-3" align="center">1</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0040500157-3" align="center">2</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0040500157-3" align="center">1</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0040500157-3" align="center">1</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0040500157-3" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0040500157-3" align="center">16</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0040500157-4" align="left">L. Odom</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0040500157-4" align="center">F</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0040500157-4" align="center">41:49</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0040500157-4" align="center">5-14</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0040500157-4" align="center">0-4</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0040500157-4" align="center">2-2</td>  <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0040500157-4" align="center">2</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0040500157-4" align="center">3</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0040500157-4" align="center">5</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0040500157-4" align="center">2</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0040500157-4" align="center">4</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0040500157-4" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0040500157-4" align="center">1</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0040500157-4" align="center">1</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0040500157-4" align="center">12</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0040500157-5" align="left">K. Brown</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0040500157-5" align="center">C</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0040500157-5" align="center">22:24</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0040500157-5" align="center">2-10</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0040500157-5" align="center">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0040500157-5" align="center">4-4</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0040500157-5" align="center">2</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0040500157-5" align="center">3</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0040500157-5" align="center">5</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0040500157-5" align="center">1</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0040500157-5" align="center">2</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0040500157-5" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0040500157-5" align="center">1</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0040500157-5" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0040500157-5" align="center">8</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0040500157-6" align="left">S. Vujacic</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0040500157-6" align="center"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0040500157-6" align="center">21:49</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0040500157-6" align="center">2-6</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0040500157-6" align="center">1-1</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0040500157-6" align="center">6-6</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0040500157-6" align="center">2</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0040500157-6" align="center">4</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0040500157-6" align="center">6</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0040500157-6" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0040500157-6" align="center">1</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0040500157-6" align="center">2</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0040500157-6" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0040500157-6" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0040500157-6" align="center">11</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0040500157-7" align="left">D. George</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0040500157-7" align="center"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0040500157-7" align="center">15:00</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0040500157-7" align="center">0-4</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0040500157-7" align="center">0-2</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0040500157-7" align="center">0-0</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0040500157-7" align="center">1</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0040500157-7" align="center">2</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0040500157-7" align="center">3</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0040500157-7" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0040500157-7" align="center">2</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0040500157-7" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0040500157-7" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0040500157-7" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0040500157-7" align="center">0</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0040500157-8" align="left">B. Cook</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0040500157-8" align="center"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0040500157-8" align="center">13:12</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0040500157-8" align="center">4-11</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0040500157-8" align="center">0-3</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0040500157-8" align="center">0-0</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0040500157-8" align="center">2</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0040500157-8" align="center">2</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0040500157-8" align="center">4</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0040500157-8" align="center">1</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0040500157-8" align="center">1</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0040500157-8" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0040500157-8" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0040500157-8" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0040500157-8" align="center">8</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0040500157-9" align="left">R. Turiaf</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0040500157-9" align="center"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0040500157-9" align="center">12:24</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0040500157-9" align="center">1-3</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0040500157-9" align="center">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0040500157-9" align="center">0-0</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0040500157-9" align="center">3</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0040500157-9" align="center">1</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0040500157-9" align="center">4</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0040500157-9" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0040500157-9" align="center">2</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0040500157-9" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0040500157-9" align="center">1</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0040500157-9" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0040500157-9" align="center">2</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0040500157-10" align="left">A. Bynum</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0040500157-10" align="center"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0040500157-10" align="center">01:52</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0040500157-10" align="center">0-1</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0040500157-10" align="center">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0040500157-10" align="center">0-0</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0040500157-10" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0040500157-10" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0040500157-10" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0040500157-10" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0040500157-10" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0040500157-10" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0040500157-10" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0040500157-10" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0040500157-10" align="center">0</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0040500157-11" align="left">A. McKie







</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0040500157-11" align="center"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0040500157-11" align="center">00:00</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0040500157-11" align="center">-</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0040500157-11" align="center">-</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0040500157-11" align="center">-</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0040500157-11" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0040500157-11" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0040500157-11" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0040500157-11" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0040500157-11" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0040500157-11" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0040500157-11" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0040500157-11" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0040500157-11" align="center">0</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0040500157-12" align="left">J. Jackson







</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0040500157-12" align="center"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0040500157-12" align="center">00:00</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0040500157-12" align="center">-</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0040500157-12" align="center">-</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0040500157-12" align="center">-</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0040500157-12" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0040500157-12" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0040500157-12" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0040500157-12" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0040500157-12" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0040500157-12" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0040500157-12" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0040500157-12" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0040500157-12" align="center">0</td> </tr> <tr align="center"> <td colspan="15" height="7">







</td> </tr> <tr class="totalStats" align="center"> <td style="padding: 0px 10px 0px 0px;" align="center" height="15">Total</td> <td align="center"> </td> <td id="stat_min_vtm-0040500157" align="center">240</td> <td id="stat_fg_vtm-0040500157" align="center">32-91</td> <td id="stat_3p_vtm-0040500157" align="center">8-27</td> <td id="stat_ft_vtm-0040500157" align="center">18-19</td> <td id="stat_oreb_vtm-0040500157" align="center">15</td> <td id="stat_dreb_vtm-0040500157" align="center">26</td> <td id="stat_treb_vtm-0040500157" align="center">41</td> <td id="stat_ast_vtm-0040500157" align="center">10</td> <td id="stat_pf_vtm-0040500157" align="center">21</td> <td id="stat_stl_vtm-0040500157" align="center">6</td> <td id="stat_to_vtm-0040500157" align="center">10</td> <td id="stat_blk_vtm-0040500157" align="center">2</td> <td id="stat_tpts_vtm-0040500157" align="center">90</td> </tr> <tr class="totalStats2" align="center"> <td colspan="3" align="center" height="15"> </td> <td id="bs_group_fgp_vtm" align="center">35.2%</td> <td id="bs_group_3pp_vtm" align="center">29.6%</td> <td id="bs_group_ftp_vtm" align="center">94.7%</td> <td colspan="4" align="center">Team Rebs: 3</td><td colspan="5" align="center">Total TO: 10</td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table style="margin-top: 10px;" class="sunsBar" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="99%"><tbody><tr><td colspan="15" class="playerStatTitle" style="padding-left: 5px; text-transform: uppercase;" height="20">Phoenix Suns</td></tr></tbody></table> <table class="pTitle" style="border-collapse: collapse;" border="1" bordercolor="#d2dbe7" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="312" width="638"> <tbody><tr align="center" bgcolor="#d2dbe7" height="12"><td colspan="3" align="center"> </td><td colspan="3" align="center">Field Goals</td><td colspan="3" align="center">Rebounds</td><td colspan="6" align="center"> </td></tr> <tr align="center;" bgcolor="#d2dbe7" height="12" valign="middle"><td align="center"> </td><td align="center">pos</td><td align="center">min</td><td align="center">fgm-a</td><td align="center">3pm-a</td><td align="center">ftm-a</td><td align="center">off</td><td align="center">def</td><td align="center">tot</td><td align="center">ast</td><td align="center">pf</td><td align="center">st</td><td align="center">to</td><td align="center">bs</td><td align="center">pts</td></tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0040500157-1" align="left">S. Nash</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0040500157-1" align="center">G</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0040500157-1" align="center">35:10</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0040500157-1" align="center">6-12</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0040500157-1" align="center">1-5</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0040500157-1" align="center">0-0</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0040500157-1" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0040500157-1" align="center">6</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0040500157-1" align="center">6</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0040500157-1" align="center">9</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0040500157-1" align="center">1</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0040500157-1" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0040500157-1" align="center">6</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0040500157-1" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0040500157-1" align="center">13</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0040500157-2" align="left">R. Bell</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0040500157-2" align="center">G</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0040500157-2" align="center">40:24</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0040500157-2" align="center">5-7</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0040500157-2" align="center">3-5</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0040500157-2" align="center">0-0</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0040500157-2" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0040500157-2" align="center">3</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0040500157-2" align="center">3</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0040500157-2" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0040500157-2" align="center">2</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0040500157-2" align="center">1</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0040500157-2" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0040500157-2" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0040500157-2" align="center">13</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0040500157-3" align="left">S. Marion</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0040500157-3" align="center">F</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0040500157-3" align="center">35:50</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0040500157-3" align="center">6-13</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0040500157-3" align="center">0-1</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0040500157-3" align="center">2-2</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0040500157-3" align="center">1</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0040500157-3" align="center">9</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0040500157-3" align="center">10</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0040500157-3" align="center">2</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0040500157-3" align="center">1</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0040500157-3" align="center">2</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0040500157-3" align="center">2</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0040500157-3" align="center">1</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0040500157-3" align="center">14</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0040500157-4" align="left">J. Jones</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0040500157-4" align="center">F</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0040500157-4" align="center">18:39</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0040500157-4" align="center">2-4</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0040500157-4" align="center">2-3</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0040500157-4" align="center">4-4</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0040500157-4" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0040500157-4" align="center">3</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0040500157-4" align="center">3</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0040500157-4" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0040500157-4" align="center">1</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0040500157-4" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0040500157-4" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0040500157-4" align="center">1</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0040500157-4" align="center">10</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0040500157-5" align="left">B. Diaw</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0040500157-5" align="center">C</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0040500157-5" align="center">38:33</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0040500157-5" align="center">8-14</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0040500157-5" align="center">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0040500157-5" align="center">5-5</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0040500157-5" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0040500157-5" align="center">6</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0040500157-5" align="center">6</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0040500157-5" align="center">9</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0040500157-5" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0040500157-5" align="center">1</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0040500157-5" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0040500157-5" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0040500157-5" align="center">21</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0040500157-6" align="left">L. Barbosa</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0040500157-6" align="center"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0040500157-6" align="center">30:59</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0040500157-6" align="center">10-12</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0040500157-6" align="center">1-1</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0040500157-6" align="center">5-5</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0040500157-6" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0040500157-6" align="center">1</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0040500157-6" align="center">1</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0040500157-6" align="center">2</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0040500157-6" align="center">1</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0040500157-6" align="center">1</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0040500157-6" align="center">2</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0040500157-6" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0040500157-6" align="center">26</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0040500157-7" align="left">T. Thomas</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0040500157-7" align="center"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0040500157-7" align="center">27:22</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0040500157-7" align="center">6-10</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0040500157-7" align="center">0-3</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0040500157-7" align="center">0-0</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0040500157-7" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0040500157-7" align="center">6</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0040500157-7" align="center">6</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0040500157-7" align="center">1</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0040500157-7" align="center">4</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0040500157-7" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0040500157-7" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0040500157-7" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0040500157-7" align="center">12</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0040500157-8" align="left">E. House</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0040500157-8" align="center"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0040500157-8" align="center">09:19</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0040500157-8" align="center">3-4</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0040500157-8" align="center">2-2</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0040500157-8" align="center">1-2</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0040500157-8" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0040500157-8" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0040500157-8" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0040500157-8" align="center">0</td>  <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0040500157-8" align="center">2</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0040500157-8" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0040500157-8" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0040500157-8" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0040500157-8" align="center">9</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0040500157-9" align="left">N. Tskitishvili</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0040500157-9" align="center"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0040500157-9" align="center">01:52</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0040500157-9" align="center">0-0</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0040500157-9" align="center">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0040500157-9" align="center">0-0</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0040500157-9" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0040500157-9" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0040500157-9" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0040500157-9" align="center">1</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0040500157-9" align="center">1</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0040500157-9" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0040500157-9" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0040500157-9" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0040500157-9" align="center">0</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0040500157-10" align="left">P. Burke</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0040500157-10" align="center"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0040500157-10" align="center">01:52</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0040500157-10" align="center">1-1</td>  <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0040500157-10" align="center">1-1</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0040500157-10" align="center">0-0</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0040500157-10" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0040500157-10" align="center">2</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0040500157-10" align="center">2</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0040500157-10" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0040500157-10" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0040500157-10" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0040500157-10" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0040500157-10" align="center">1</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0040500157-10" align="center">3</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0040500157-11" align="left">B. Grant







</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0040500157-11" align="center"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0040500157-11" align="center">00:00</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0040500157-11" align="center">-</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0040500157-11" align="center">-</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0040500157-11" align="center">-</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0040500157-11" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0040500157-11" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0040500157-11" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0040500157-11" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0040500157-11" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0040500157-11" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0040500157-11" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0040500157-11" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0040500157-11" align="center">0</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0040500157-12" align="left">K. Thomas







</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0040500157-12" align="center"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0040500157-12" align="center">00:00</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0040500157-12" align="center">-</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0040500157-12" align="center">-</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0040500157-12" align="center">-</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0040500157-12" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0040500157-12" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0040500157-12" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0040500157-12" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0040500157-12" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0040500157-12" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0040500157-12" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0040500157-12" align="center">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0040500157-12" align="center">0</td> </tr> <tr align="center"> <td colspan="15" height="7">







</td> </tr> <tr class="totalStats" align="center"> <td style="padding: 0px 10px 0px 0px;" align="center" height="15">Total</td> <td align="center"> </td> <td id="stat_min_htm-0040500157" align="center">240</td> <td id="stat_fg_htm-0040500157" align="center">47-77</td> <td id="stat_3p_htm-0040500157" align="center">10-21</td> <td id="stat_ft_htm-0040500157" align="center">17-18</td> <td id="stat_oreb_htm-0040500157" align="center">1</td> <td id="stat_dreb_htm-0040500157" align="center">36</td> <td id="stat_treb_htm-0040500157" align="center">37</td> <td id="stat_ast_htm-0040500157" align="center">24</td> <td id="stat_pf_htm-0040500157" align="center">13</td> <td id="stat_stl_htm-0040500157" align="center">5</td>  <td id="stat_to_htm-0040500157" align="center">10</td> <td id="stat_blk_htm-0040500157" align="center">3</td> <td id="stat_tpts_htm-0040500157" align="center">121</td> </tr> <tr class="totalStats2" align="center"> <td colspan="3" height="15"> </td> <td id="bs_group_fgp_htm" align="center">61.0%</td> <td id="bs_group_3pp_htm" align="center">47.6%</td> <td id="bs_group_ftp_htm" align="center">94.4%</td> <td colspan="4">Team Rebs: 10</td><td colspan="5">Total TO: 10</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> <dl class="endStatHdr"><dt id="tFoulHdr"> Technical Fouls</dt><dd>PHX 2nd Qtr8:55 Tim Thomas</dd></dl> ​


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 7 (5/6) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*



madskillz1_99 said:


> Nah, just take it in stride man. What is there to shove down our throats? The Suns have a way better team than we do. That's all. We managed to win 3 games by playing incredibly careful basketball (and even then, we had to steal one). There is nothing to be "ashamed" about here. We need better players on our team!



IM not ashamed at all, its just you know how fans are when the lakers fail, its like an instant nationwide orgasm, im sorry im still haunted by the year-long smackdown on this team by seemingly everyone that started the minute that godforsaken PA announcer in Detriot proclaimed the pistons the champions.

Whatever, though, i liked watching the kids grow, and in some ways, this is the best part of being a fan, watching a team grow together...

oh god...im getting all teary-eyed.....


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 7 (5/6) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

i don't understand what happened to Kobe in the 2nd half.

i feel like he was trying to prove a point that on this team he really needs to take 30 shots to keep things close.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 7 (5/6) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*



Benis007 said:


> i don't understand what happened to Kobe in the 2nd half.
> 
> i feel like he was trying to prove a point that on this team he really needs to take 30 shots to keep things close.


Whatever, he was aggressively double teamed every time he touched the ball, the fact remains, if his teammates could make shots he would have 15 assists and everyone would be exalting him.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 7 (5/6) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

The series was great. It produced two maginicent games with 4 and 6.

Suns we lucky to get by the Lakers with how they played the first 4 games.


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 7 (5/6) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*



madskillz1_99 said:


> Nah, just take it in stride man. What is there to shove down our throats? The Suns have a way better team than we do. That's all. We managed to win 3 games by playing incredibly careful basketball (and even then, we had to steal one). There is nothing to be "ashamed" about here. We need better players on our team!


Better team? The Lakers got beat in a series by a team which had no centre or legitimate power forward. Kobe simply forgot to show up in game 7.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 7 (5/6) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*



Team Mao said:


> Better team? The Lakers got beat in a series by a team which had no centre or legitimate power forward. Kobe simply forgot to show up in game 7.


There's alot more to it then "Kobe simply forgot to show up in game 7."

Alot of people didn't show up for Lakers.


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 7 (5/6) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*



Eternal said:


> There's alot more to it then "Kobe simply forgot to show up in game 7."
> 
> Alot of people didn't show up for Lakers.


Superstars and 'MVPs' are supposed to lead their teams in game sevens. Kobe needs to show up for the Lakers to have a shot, but he seemed to give up at half time, only 3 FGAs in the 2nd half? That's weak.

As far as other people on the Lakers, Smush Parker, Luke Walton and Kwame Brown could have had the games of their lives but it's not going to do much if the 'leader' of your team forgets that it's game seven.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 7 (5/6) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*



Team Mao said:


> Superstars and 'MVPs' are supposed to lead their teams in game sevens. Kobe needs to show up for the Lakers to have a shot, but he seemed to give up at half time, only 3 FGAs in the 2nd half? That's weak.
> 
> As far as other people on the Lakers, Smush Parker, Luke Walton and Kwame Brown could have had the games of their lives but it's not going to do much if the 'leader' of your team forgets that it's game seven.


LoL here comes the bashing for Kobe's lack of shot attempts.. now that's unheard of :rofl:

Umm.. wasn't Kobe the one who came out shooting 8-13 in the first half? If that doesn't do it I dont know what does. If Kobe had taken 30 shots in the first half (hey, maybe he should of) you would of probably rip the **** out of him for being selfish.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 7 (5/6) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*



Team Mao said:


> Superstars and 'MVPs' are supposed to lead their teams in game sevens. Kobe needs to show up for the Lakers to have a shot, but he seemed to give up at half time, only 3 FGAs in the 2nd half? That's weak.
> 
> As far as other people on the Lakers, Smush Parker, Luke Walton and Kwame Brown could have had the games of their lives but it's not going to do much if the 'leader' of your team forgets that it's game seven.



I agree. KOBE really Quit in second half. JORDAN would have played with same intensity till end of the game eventhough his players are not playing good. If Jordan behaved like Kobe he would have never won against Detroit Pistons. This shows MJ has mental toughness, maturity, PATIENCE and strong will to win. Thats why MJ had great people in his team.

On the other hand Kobe though its useless to spend his energy with the usesless team members who are not playing well. This shows that Kobe is NOT Mentally matured Like JORDAN. He is not even Close.

JORDAN WORD NEVER QUIT PLAYING. Freaking Kobe is an arrogant assole. I am extremely disappointed with his behaviour.


----------



## West44 (Jun 29, 2005)

First, hats off to the Suns. Gutsy comeback, great coaching and execution.

I found the playoff series to be a mirror of the of the Laker's season in many respects. It was a season of ebbs and flows as our marginal players had periods of extreme success, confidence, and teamwork that propelled the team to winning streaks where they looked to be knocking on the door of the league's elite. They also had losing streaks that included embarrassing losses and blown opportunities.

Where did it all go? Walton's nifty and dead-on little fall away, Smush's flying dunks and domination of Nash in the post, Kwame's sudden and temporary ability to make a two foot shot or catch a pass, and Sasha and Cook's energy off bench spurring a run. It seemed to drift away from these guys from the middle of the series on as Phoenix's role players emerged as far superior.

Gutless seems appropriate for this game at least. 

I'm still proud of the flashes they showed. They're still a couple pieces away and should be better next year. Cheers guys - at least we can drown this one and don't have to worry about work tomorrow. :cheers:


----------



## LJD (Nov 27, 2004)

What's Kobe supposed to do?!?!? I just don't see how you can criticize him for a game like this. Didn't he score 23 in the first half alone? That was over half our points. And we were still down 15. Then when the second half came, he was getting doubled every time he touched the ball, because the Suns knew he was our only offense. Our leader showed up to play. But he can't take on 5 guys himself. I don't see how people can suddenly expect him to single handedly win the game and take 40 shots when all series people have been saying how Kobe's much better as a team player and can't win this himself. Now suddenly it's a bad thing that he tried to get his teammates going in the second half? Hindsight's 20/20, I'm sure if Kobe knew the rest of the team wouldn't get anything going in the second half he would've tried to take over, but he didn't. We got killed, but don't blame this on Kobe because we should all know by now that he's always gonna do whatever he can to get a victory.

On an unrelated note, this was a fun season, lotta ups and downs, wish it coulda gone on longer, but this team has potential. We're taking steps forward, I'm sure we'll be a contender again real soon.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

No Comment.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 7 (5/6) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*



Team Mao said:


> Superstars and 'MVPs' are supposed to lead their teams in game sevens. Kobe needs to show up for the Lakers to have a shot, but he seemed to give up at half time, only 3 FGAs in the 2nd half? That's weak.
> 
> As far as other people on the Lakers, Smush Parker, Luke Walton and Kwame Brown could have had the games of their lives but it's not going to do much if the 'leader' of your team forgets that it's game seven.


Right he was leading his team in the first half, but obviously that wasn't working as they were down 15. So he tried a different approach.

It couldn't hurt, since him leading the team and taking over never worked before against the Suns..


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Prolific Scorer said:


> No Comment.


How about not just posting at all? Not really a point in making a post saying "No comment."


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 7 (5/6) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*



dannyM said:


> LoL here comes the bashing for Kobe's lack of shot attempts.. now that's unheard of :rofl:
> 
> Umm.. wasn't Kobe the one who came out shooting 8-13 in the first half? If that doesn't do it I dont know what does. If Kobe had taken 30 shots in the first half (hey, maybe he should of) you would of probably rip the **** out of him for being selfish.


I can't believe people are hating Kobe for the loss.

The man is in a no win situation! He sits back and got his team involved. As a result, the team won 3 games in the series. People called him BRILLIANT. When he HAD to step up to carry the team in game 6, people say "Kobe can't do it all by himself." Ok, so Kobe had to try to get his team involved in game 7....

WHAT MORE ARE PEOPLE EXPECTING FROM KOBE?

In my books, Kobe is the best player in current NBA. ENOUGH SAID.

:cheers: for a great season!


----------



## KennyK (Aug 5, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 7 (5/6) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*



ShowTimeLakers2005 said:


> I agree. KOBE really Quit in second half. JORDAN would have played with same intensity till end of the game eventhough his players are not playing good. If Jordan behaved like Kobe he would have never won against Detroit Pistons. This shows MJ has mental toughness, maturity, PATIENCE and strong will to win. Thats why MJ had great people in his team.
> 
> On the other hand Kobe though its useless to spend his energy with the usesless team members who are not playing well. This shows that Kobe is NOT Mentally matured Like JORDAN. He is not even Close.
> 
> JORDAN WORD NEVER QUIT PLAYING. Freaking Kobe is an arrogant assole. I am extremely disappointed with his behaviour.



Yes , Kobe shouldnt give up. In 3rd quarter , I was thinking that Kobe would be shooting every ball to catch the PHX. Ok, he was double teamed all the time but he must try harder. It seemed he wanted to quit when the PHX were up by 21. I was watching this game with other 4 Laker fans and they all said "this is not a regular season game it's a postseason game 7 !!!! damnit ...Kobe, you could make this game a respectable lost" ....


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 7 (5/6) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*



KennyK said:


> Yes , Kobe shouldnt give up. In 3rd quarter , I was thinking that Kobe would be shooting every ball to catch the PHX. Ok, he was double teamed all the time but he must try harder. It seemed he wanted to quit when the PHX were up by 21. I was watching this game with other 4 Laker fans and they all said "this is not a regular season game it's a postseason game 7 !!!! damnit ...Kobe, you could make this game a respectable lost" ....


The problem is not OFFENSE. The problem was DEFENSE. If they are not scoring enough points, I am more than certain Kobe would step up his plays, but we are talking about his TEAM NOT STOPPING PHOENIX! How can a team win and give up 61% of field goals?

Are you saying that Kobe should DEFEND the entire Suns team by himself? Or maybe you are saying Kobe should match the shooting of the entire Suns team by himself?

Come on. Be realistic. Kobe's no Superman.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 7 (5/6) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*



KennyK said:


> Yes , Kobe shouldnt give up. In 3rd quarter , I was thinking that Kobe would be shooting every ball to catch the PHX. Ok, he was double teamed all the time but he must try harder. It seemed he wanted to quit when the PHX were up by 21. I was watching this game with other 4 Laker fans and they all said "this is not a regular season game it's a postseason game 7 !!!! damnit ...Kobe, you could make this game a respectable lost" ....



sometimes you know the game is over, you feel it you see it. you just have to except it. one of the hardest things to do is to except a loss. kobe is smart and he knew if we had a chance he would have done something, 
lets move on


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 7 (5/6) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*



ShowTimeLakers2005 said:


> I agree. KOBE really Quit in second half. JORDAN would have played with same intensity till end of the game eventhough his players are not playing good. If Jordan behaved like Kobe he would have never won against Detroit Pistons. This shows MJ has mental toughness, maturity, PATIENCE and strong will to win. Thats why MJ had great people in his team.
> 
> On the other hand Kobe though its useless to spend his energy with the usesless team members who are not playing well. This shows that Kobe is NOT Mentally matured Like JORDAN. He is not even Close.
> 
> JORDAN WORD NEVER QUIT PLAYING. Freaking Kobe is an arrogant assole. I am extremely disappointed with his behaviour.


Oh geeze...please don't start the Kobe-Jordan comparisons.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 7 (5/6) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*



ceejaynj said:


> Oh geeze...please don't start the Kobe-Jordan comparisons.


Jordan woulda never gave up like Kobe did last night.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 7 (5/6) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*



madskillz1_99 said:


> Whatever, he was aggressively double teamed every time he touched the ball, the fact remains, if his teammates could make shots he would have 15 assists and everyone would be exalting him.


i don't think saying Pheonix's D is what shut him down in the 2nd, they are one of the worst defences in the league, he went for 50 in game 6, and have been playing hmi the same way to whole series.

PS kwame is quite possibly the worst player to every step on the court, and thats counting Acie Earl.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 7 (5/6) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

Oh man, the supporting cast really sucked it up last night.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 7 (5/6) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*



Drk Element said:


> Oh man, the supporting cast really sucked it up last night.


i liked what Sasha brought, a lot of defence, and made a couple of shots.

i admit i haven't watched much of the lakers this year, it suprised me to see how many walton takes... and subsequently misses.

odom was nowhere to be seen last night.

kwame has a very limited range, and still struggles with point blank tips... he's horrible.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 7 (5/6) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Sun*

I watched the game at a bar last time. After the third quarter, I just kept drinking, and drinking, and drinking. Eventually I tumbled to the floor in misery. I'm still proud of this team though.


----------



## JCrush13 (May 8, 2006)

Kobe protested...... took it on the chin. he will have to live with his quit job. if he really wants to be considered in the Jordon debate...that decision won't help him. Go down in flames. Its all about respect.


----------

